

Finding co-founders, where and how - noggle

How do the people in the HN community find their  co-founders? I am an operations guy with a lot of code experience and I have a couple ideas that I want to work on. The problem is that I need to find a(some) co-founder(s).<p>Where does HN meet their partners?
======
NEPatriot
www.builditwith.me is a place I've seen and liked.

Getting involved in open source projects is another way.

